# Newbie



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am fairly new to the world of Bow hunting with compound bows. I hunted years ago with a recurve. I just got a Hoyt Ultramag and I had a buddy help me get it all set up with the extras (wow, did I underestimate those prices!!  ).
My question is, is there a guide or a reference book that lists all of the maintenance and upkeep you need to do on these bows. Also, would that list the way to "sight in" the bow. My friend helped me with this originall but I want to know more about doing it myself. String waxing, etc.

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Dan Go Here

http://www.hoyt.com


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I did that one already. Thanks Bob!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

go to archerytalk.com

they can help you out. as far as sighting in jsut remember "chase" the arrow. arrow goes right move the pin right, arrow goes high move the pin higher. i wax my string about once a week but i shoot alot. when you cant really tell there is wax on the string give it a lil more. jsut take the string wax and run it on the string, and then take your fingers or a piece of leather and run it on the string to warm up the wax and it will settle into the string. http://www.eastonarchery.com/downloads/ download the tuning guide, it can help you out with about anything you need. as far as for your specific bow there shouldnt be anything as long as you keep it clean and dry.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks DD!! :beer:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

if you have any questions just ask, i know a lil about bows 

mark


----------

